# filling freshwater tank



## purduepetewl (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a late 90's vintage fleetwood mallard bumper pull.  24 foot I believe.  I am having trouble filling the freshwater tank.  Problem developed recently.  The tank  will only accept a trickle out of the fill hose before it just "spits" the water back out.  I assume this is a venting issue, but i cannot find any vent.  Any ideas?


----------



## akjimny (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Pete and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Can you get to your water tank?  Mine is under the bed and if I lift up the mattress and plywood, I have access to the tank.  If you can get to yours, you can check your fill line and vent line for kinks or plugs, etc.  If yours  fresh water fill is like most, the vent line will be on the same fixture as the water fill.

One problem I had last year was a mud dauber wasp built a nest in my vent line and plugged it up with mud.  I had to blow it out from the inside out to keep from getting wasp baby in my water tank.  You may have a simular problem.  Good luck and I hope this helps some.


----------



## big bilko (Aug 10, 2012)

Filling water



			
				purduepetewl;79020 said:
			
		

> I have a late 90's vintage fleetwood mallard bumper pull.  24 foot I believe.  I am having trouble filling the freshwater tank.  Problem developed recently.  The tank  will only accept a trickle out of the fill hose before it just "spits" the water back out.  I assume this is a venting issue, but i cannot find any vent.  Any ideas?



I had a similar problem with my Coachman .Some bright spark took the knobs off the panel and put them on upside down.Check that the inlet is open as you will not get any water in.Might be a good idea to turn on a tap to make sure water is running.  Regards  BIG BILKO


----------

